# Has Anyone on Here Ever Seen a Black Fawn?



## Matt73 (Dec 19, 2010)

These were, apparently, shot near Beamsville, ON. I heard (though I'm not sure if this correct and will have to do some research) that black fawns are even more rare than albinos. Beautiful, huh?


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 19, 2010)

Interesting. So, they are called melanistic deer (more melanin in their skin, coat, eyes). Very rare in Whitetail Deer.

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/weirdwhitetails/wt_1201melanistic/


----------



## Horse Feathers (Dec 19, 2010)

:shocked








Thank You for sharing it with us.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 19, 2010)

Matt, I'd never seen or even heard of anything like that. How beautiful! Thank-you so much for posting.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 19, 2010)

wow Matt how cool

never heard of that and what beautiful pics





I had pics of an albino at our farm years ago but lost them when my computer crashed some time ago


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 19, 2010)

That is awesome. I have never heard of that.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 19, 2010)

I've seen a lot of Whitetails, but I've never seen that. It really is beautiful.


----------



## gimp (Dec 19, 2010)

Stunning!

My sister has a herd of "pinto" deer that hang out in her area. I didn't believe her until I saw them for myself.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 19, 2010)

Very neat, thanks for sharing...I've never even thought about there being a possibility of a black whitetail...I've seen albino, piebald, but never black...The mother has lots of black on her face and ears...in the second pic if you look close you can even see the spots on the black fawn very faintly.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 19, 2010)

This was a first for me..........He/She is beautiful!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 19, 2010)

never seen that before - did you take those photos? If so, I'm sure some of the hunting magazines would love to feature your pictures - rare indeed! very neat! Even your DNR would appreciate seeing that -


----------



## little lady (Dec 19, 2010)

That is really neat!!!! Never heard of it before and my hubby and son are avid outdoorsmen. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 20, 2010)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> never seen that before - did you take those photos? If so, I'm sure some of the hunting magazines would love to feature your pictures - rare indeed! very neat! Even your DNR would appreciate seeing that -


No, I didn't shoot these. I'm having a bit of a blonde moment perhaps, but what is DNR?


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2010)

Matt73 said:


> No, I didn't shoot these. I'm having a bit of a blonde moment perhaps, but what is DNR?


I'm pretty sure its Department of Natural Resources, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 20, 2010)

chandab said:


> I'm pretty sure its Department of Natural Resources, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct, thats what DNR stands for.

Matt oh my heavens what a beautiful creature. I have never seen one before. So very pretty. Yeah I would contact the DNR, and let them know you or someone you know has spotted a black whitetail deer. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 20, 2010)

Very cool. Growing up, we had quite the population of the patchy white and buckskin deer (looked like pintos as already said).

I have also witnessed the black coloration in ringneck pheasants, but I have never before seen it in whitetail deer. Stunning!


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 20, 2010)

Holly at WhiteTailsMinis said:


> You are correct, thats what DNR stands for.
> 
> Matt oh my heavens what a beautiful creature. I have never seen one before. So very pretty. Yeah I would contact the DNR, and let them know you or someone you know has spotted a black whitetail deer. Thanks for sharing the photos.


Ohhh...Coming from a medical family, the only thing I associate DNR with is "Do Not Resucitate" lol. Thanks


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 22, 2010)

*I HAVE!!!*

I seen a black doe about 5 yrs ago in North Branch Michigan. She was coming across a bean feied and crossed the road right in front of my car. At 1st glance I thought I was seeing things but as she got closer then crossed the road about 10 feet in front of me I know she was real.

Wow and to think that I thought she may have been a demostic deer, now I 2nd guess that thought...

Thanks for sharing.


----------

